
People are getting shot by toddlers on a weekly basis this year - ckurose
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/14/people-are-getting-shot-by-toddlers-on-a-weekly-basis-this-year/
======
byron_fast
If you get shot by a toddler, I'd suggest you deserved it.

------
robodale
(gets on soapbox) We as a country need to prevent toddlers from getting guns.
I propose legislation that would prevent any gun dealer from selling a gun to
a toddler.

------
tomlock
In 2013 there were 505 unintentional gun deaths in the US. In 2012 in
Australia, there were 4. Just sayin'

------
Babooster
Guns don't kill people. Criminal toddlers kill people!

